# House brand speakers and processors, USD, Pro Tech and others



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So back in the "good old days" several top shops had their own "house brand" drivers as well as other products. Speakerworks had USD, PJ's had Pro Tech even JL Audio started as Speaker Warehouse's brand. 

What other shops had their own brand names back in the day, and do you guys have any of those drivers still.

Here is my list 

(1) Pro Tech Pro Cast 12 (same as Greg Cassis Typhoon)

(2) Pro Tech CH10s (same as Tony Dionisi's Corvette)

(2) Pro Tech CH12s (these are brand new, for now)

(1) pair of USD waveguides (the cheap ones with piezo drivers)


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Speakerworks still sells their house brand. At least they did when I was there last year.


----------

